
Two-finger scroll moves through time instead of space - chx
https://github.com/mathieudutour/scroll-through-time
======
vmarsy
Is that doing Ctrl+Z , Ctrl+Y in the background?

Before opening the link I was thinking this was going to be a cool feature
that lets you scroll through older revisions of a file in git. This, paired
with a git blame GUI would be awesome.

A _minority report_ for git repos

Sweet feature regardless :)

~~~
epmatsw
Not quite on scroll, but Git Time Machine for Atom is kind of close:
[https://atom.io/packages/git-time-machine](https://atom.io/packages/git-time-
machine)

~~~
vmarsy
Oh pretty nice, a vscode equivalent would be awesome

------
necubi
This is just a few lines in emacs:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/5xi92h/a_scroll_whee...](https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/5xi92h/a_scroll_wheel_mapped_to_send_a_stream_undo_and/?st=izvwj86v&sh=abecab90)

~~~
mintplant
vim:

    
    
        " scroll wheel moves through time instead of space
        " <https://xkcd.com/1806/>
        set mouse=a
        nnoremap <ScrollWheelUp> u
        nnoremap <ScrollWheelDown> <C-r>
        inoremap <ScrollWheelUp> <Esc>ui
        inoremap <ScrollWheelDown> <Esc><C-r>i

~~~
kzrdude
It could use g- / g+ instead, to cover all undo branches.

------
amelius
"Moving through time" seems to be actually a smart way to avoid branching in
undo/redo histories.

~~~
rgrau
That's how emacs does it by default. if you want the 'branching model',
there's undo-tree-mode.

------
dzhiurgis
Sort of relevant, but for shell:
[http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2017/02/28/definitely-not-
lazy...](http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2017/02/28/definitely-not-lazy/)

------
lsh
Have you ever transcended time and space?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp0vr1n25u4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp0vr1n25u4)

------
tomjakubowski
Neat. You could add some side-to-side swiping to visit the current node's
left- or right-neighbor in the undo tree.

------
anakron
Relevant xkcd - [https://xkcd.com/1806/](https://xkcd.com/1806/) And don't
forget the alt text!

~~~
smexy
Relevant relevant xkcd - [http://thomaspark.co/2017/01/relevant-
xkcd/](http://thomaspark.co/2017/01/relevant-xkcd/)

~~~
iamdave
Oh that's clever, that's beautifully clever.

------
HenryBemis
Absolute respect to XKCD!! and never forget Little Bobby Tables!!!

~~~
ams6110
Since I remap Ctrl <-> Caps Lock on all my machines, it's especially funny to
me.

